# my computer turns on but no display on monitor



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

computer specs:

2.8ghz dual core Pentium D
2GB PNY DDR2 Ram
EVGA Geforce 8600GT 254MB
500 WATT PSU


thought my GPU was broken so got a new one and still the same!!

Monitor is a Veiwsonic 19.5" LCD


----------



## quickie (Jul 16, 2007)

hmm. ok first things first:
have you tried the monitor on a different computer?
does your motherboard have an onboard VGA? if so, connect the monitor to that, go into the BIOS and make sure that the first VGA boot is PCI-E - not onboard.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

=[ yes i have tried it on a working monitor on my sisters computer and yuppp it dont work.


and no onboard vga.  it is a Asrock 775Dual-VSTA MOBO



HELP!


----------



## shoe16 (Jul 16, 2007)

if quickies suggestions dont work id look into your ram. could not work with that board. try to test it with different sticks. also double check for stupid mistakes like 4 pin cpu power not plugged in. i've done that before and also are your sure your 8600 doesnt have 256 memory


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

my ram works. computer worked a bit back. same ram. does any pins on the mobo like for power button have anything to do with display? and 4pin cpu power is pluged in


----------



## shoe16 (Jul 16, 2007)

what did you do before it stopped working? and the pins in that area usually have nothing to do with the display. just leds and such. the jumpers on the mobo may prevent you from getting video if set wrong


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

im not good with computers. wat exactly are jumpers. are they like pins?

my computer turns on and everything but then yeaa.. no display


----------



## shoe16 (Jul 16, 2007)

jumpers are the little plastic things that are on some of your pins like on a hdd. they connect 2 pins together which pretty much changes a setting on your motherboard. i wouldnt play with them they should be set fine out of the box. so you didnt answer what did you do to get your video to stop working since you said you had it working before


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

umm i took it apart then rebuilt it. teaching my friend how to build a computer.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I looked up your mobo here;

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=775Dual-VSTA&s=

On the left menu is a link for VGA Support List.  

There are no EVGA Cards listed as being supported by your mobo,  This may be part of the problem.  Maybe you can find a driver that will allow it to work, maybe not.

This is the only NVIDIA Geforce 8600GTS card supported by both XP and Vista;  
 MSI NX8600GTS/256MB


----------



## shoe16 (Jul 16, 2007)

well then you put it back together wrong.lol what a good teacher. can you maybe get some pics up so i can see how its put together?


----------



## shoe16 (Jul 16, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Well, I looked up your mobo here;
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=775Dual-VSTA&s=
> 
> ...




ive never heard of a video card not compatable with a mobo


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 16, 2007)

shoe16 said:


> ive never heard of a video card not compatable with a mobo



His Mobo is Special, it has both a AGP and a PCI slot so not all VGA cards are compatable.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

thats not the problem becuase i just installed this graphics card. i had a cheapass 7100GS and it worked after i took it apart. then when i put back in the 7100gs it didnt work.


----------



## quickie (Jul 16, 2007)

the 8600GT really should work with the 775Dual-VSTA, there's nothing on the technical side that would prevent it. 
do you hear any error beep codes/ seeing any error LED codes?


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

no display at all. the light is orange



oo and i made a typo is 256mb memory on the gpu


----------



## shoe16 (Jul 16, 2007)

you should rebuild it again and use this guide http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30165
also did you remove the heatsink? if you did did you reapply thermal paste?


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

ahh didnt reapply thermal paste ran out of that crapp but theres still a bit of hard thermal paste on it lol... soo yea would this actually prevent my lcd to show up. becasue ive seen ppl on thiss forum who dont use thermal compound


----------



## quickie (Jul 16, 2007)

was the 7100GS a AGP or PCI-E part? this could be a shot in the dark, but in the BIOS under Chipset setttings, there should be an option called "Primary Graphics Adapter". It could be set to "AGP" and not "PCI-E". Try to reset the BIOS.

My board doesn't have an "auto" option between onboard and PCI-E graphics, so I have to change it manually before switching between onboard/PCI-E. I wonder if your board has a similiar situation with AGP/PCIE


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 16, 2007)

Check 'chipset settings screen' in BIOS for ;

Primary Graphics Adapter
This allows you to select [PCI], [AGP], or [PCI Express Gfx.] as the primary
graphics adapter. The default vaule is [PCI].

Is it set for PCI-E?

Quickie, you beat me to it!


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

it was pci-e lol

and btw cant access the bios


no display at all


umm ok i gtg to sleep ill be on first thing in the morning xD


----------



## shoe16 (Jul 16, 2007)

yes some people can get away with it but sometimes it would cause no video cuz its too much heat for the proc to handle. even if its not the problem PUT THERMAL PASTE ON. its is not good for your shit at all


----------



## quickie (Jul 16, 2007)

oh my! there should be some sort of thermal paste/compound between the heatsink and chip.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 16, 2007)

Can you hook a speaker to #14 Chassis Speaker Header (SPEAKER 1), it could give you a beep error if one is being generated.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

hmmm speaker is in but no beeping sounds even when i take out the ram and start it up =[


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

still in need of help!!


----------



## bruins004 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have had this problem before.
The most common mistake is that computer builders always connects the 20/24 pin power connector the mobo, but they never connect the 4 pin power connector to the mobo.
Check if you have the 4 pin power connector connected.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

yeaaa its in. ive said ive tried everything... soo yea i did check if it as in already


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jul 16, 2007)

Try a different gfx card, sometimes if the power regulator circuitry is damaged (static, sweat encrusted or otherwise) you'll get nothing when you power up, not even a beep.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

yea just upgraded to the 8600GTS. Because i thought my old GFX was broken. So ive basically done that alredy the GFX card is new. the old one has the same problem


----------



## d44ve (Jul 16, 2007)

why do you have two threads going on about the same thing?


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 16, 2007)

d44ve said:


> why do you have two threads going on about the same thing?



Ya?


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 16, 2007)

bacardi9966 said:


> no display at all. the light is orange



Are you getting the "No Signal Input" text on screen or nothing at all.

This may be stupid but is the DVI cable plugged in.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

lol yes it is. and it does say no signal. its a new DVI cable as well as the old one didnt work came with my new GFX card because the old GFX had this problem so i boght this gfx card for no reason.


----------



## tater (Jul 16, 2007)

CPU might be dead


----------



## Demos_sav (Jul 16, 2007)

Remove everything and let the cpu only. Clear CMOS and/or remove battery for 10 minutes or so and then power it on. It should give you some beeps...that means it isn't your cpu. If it doesn't try it with another psu. If it still doesn't then most probably your cpu fried


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

omfg. damm later on ill go buy a CPU from frys electronics.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 16, 2007)

bacardi9966 said:


> omfg. damm later on ill go buy a CPU from frys electronics.



A bad CPU will normally post with a view on the monitor...Now I do say normally post,but not always!


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

hmm can it be my mobo? but everything works. the mouse turns on from the mobo usb. and my fans spin


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 16, 2007)

bacardi9966 said:


> hmm can it be my mobo? but everything works. the mouse turns on from the mobo usb. and my fans spin



Now thats where I would be guessing the problem is before the CPU.


----------



## bruins004 (Jul 16, 2007)

You could of easily sent a static shock to any of your components while rebuilding.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2007)

The way you describe its the mobo.  I had a similar issue with a different brand.  Thought it was the CPU.  Luckily I had a spare one lying around and it didn't post.

Like I said in ur other thread try all those steps.

May be u can try this.

Pull ur mobo with your CPU, HEATSINK+ FAN and RAM.  Put it on a Anti-static mat.  Plug ur Video card.  Plug ur power supply connectors (24 + 4).  Turn on ur psu.  Turn on ur mobo.  If it comes up then u didn't install the mobo properly in ur case.  It is shorting somewhere.  To turn on ur mobo, use a screw driver and touch the 2 pins on the mobo which says pwr switch and it will turn on.

Did you put the mobo spaces before re-installing ur mobo?


----------



## JousteR (Jul 16, 2007)

My m8 is having the self same problem..He bought himself a ATI x1900xtx for an upgrade from an ATI X800 and found the cpu was running a little hot.So he ordered himself a new heatsinq and fan for it,he changed the heatsinq and voila no post screen no bleeps no display..? He has since tried his old(working)x800 back in and still no display..he's lost iam lost..So any help for this guy will be of help to my guy..


Ps:I have linked him this post on our forum and told him to to keep checking..
Cheers for any help which may help my friend..


----------



## largon (Jul 16, 2007)

Might be worth to check the contact pins in monitor, video card and monitor cable.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 16, 2007)

bacardi9966 said:


> omfg. damm later on ill go buy a CPU from frys electronics.



Start with a fresh clean application of TIM, before you spend the mony on a CPU.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 16, 2007)

im not that good with computers sooo whats TIM?


MOBO SPACES?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 16, 2007)

bacardi9966 said:


> im not that good with computers sooo whats TIM?



TIM > Thermal Interface Material > Thermal Paste.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 17, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> TIM > Thermal Interface Material > Thermal Paste.



should've just said thermal paste. =D


----------



## newconroer (Jul 17, 2007)

Err, someone smack me if this has already been mentioned, but are you plugging the monitor into the back of the GPU or the board I/O?

First time I used an 8800 I plugged it into the I/0. I stood there for a minute thinking 'hmm.. hmm..oh hah!'


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 17, 2007)

lol of course ive done that.... =D   *SMACKS IN THE FACE*


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't believe noone here has suggested a CMOS clear. 

Unplug the PSU from the wall, and take out the battery on the motherboard. Leave it out for 10minutes. Put the battery back in(the same way it came out lol), and plug the PSU back into the wall, and try the computer again. 

You should always use fresh TIM when installing/reinstalling heatsinks 

Read some guides before trying to work on things you have no clue about.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 17, 2007)

This is a redundant thread.  Read other thread.


----------



## bacardi9966 (Jul 17, 2007)

suraswami said:


> This is a redundant thread.  Read other thread.




lol =D


only been a day and i posted 41 times..


TY all of you for helping me. in a couple of hours im going to go buy some TIM and if that doesnt work ill get a new CPU


----------



## quickie (Jul 17, 2007)

quickie said:


> Try to reset the BIOS.



Perhaps, what I should have said was take out the CMOS battery to reset your BIOS. 


Edit: for clarity, apparently, I cant read for ____ ...well you can figure it out.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 17, 2007)

Er what PSU is that?


----------

